# New Thera Gold



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

I heard theraband gold has a new formula or something so it is less powerful, was wondering if this would change the power output for 10mm lead or not?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

If it is less powerful... you apply some Protein Powder to the band set..... :naughty:


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Isolates or concentrates?


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Uhhh... thanks.


----------



## JRSC (May 19, 2015)

RUBEN_CO said:


> I heard theraband gold has a new formula or something so it is less powerful, was wondering if this would change the power output for 10mm lead or not?


Found this in another forum. Doesn't seem too bad.

http://slingshotchannel.blogspot.com/2012/11/thera-band-gold-is-new-type-any-good.html?m=1


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

as far as i know they made it better in elasticity but then made the bands smaller but equal = less setups or thinner setups.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

JRSC said:


> RUBEN_CO said:
> 
> 
> > I heard theraband gold has a new formula or something so it is less powerful, was wondering if this would change the power output for 10mm lead or not?
> ...


Yeah i had a look at that, gold seems fine, maybe better.



twang said:


> as far as i know they made it better in elasticity but then made the bands smaller but equal = less setups or thinner setups.


cheers man.


----------

